# Increase capacity of fogger reservoir



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried increasing the fluid capacity by using an inverted bottle, sort of like a hamster water bottle ? Hope that makes sense.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Could you not just run the line into a gallon bottle instead of into the original reservoir?


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

Theres an idea, thanks Joker! Have you ever tried it, do you think you'd have to have the gallon jug lower then the reservoir?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I've never tried it myself, but I'd think (and thats just me thinking..lol) that as long as the end of the feed tube is submerged by fluid that you'd be ok.


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

Kewl, I'll do a test trying that in the next coupla days and post the results. Thanks


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

I would not recommend the direct 'hamster bottle' method.

There is not check valve to keep gravity from allowing all the fog juice to push thru the fog machine, nor is there a vacuum break to allow air to replace decanted volume in the 'hamster bottle' with that method. I do not know which would happen first, the volume would all flow out the fogger nozzle as juice, or the vacuum would stop any replacement flow.

You could hamster bottle into the existing reservoir. Use pressure and equilibrium as your friends. If you have a hard tube feeding into the reservoir from the 'hamster bottle' it will glug once the juice level falls below the tube end releasing some juice into the reservoir and a bolus of air will return to the 'hamster bottle' restoring the pressure equilibrium.

I used to manufacture aquarium water make up systems using the same method.

And yes, just feeding from a gallon (or 2.5 gallon) jug will work too. Ideally you will want to drill the cap and run the hose thru it, and in the case of most foggers you will need to extend the hose so it sits close to the container bottom.

We used this same method to feed a 945C VEI fogger Froggys Fire & Rescue formula from the 2.5 gallon container this halloween.


----------

